# When will ammo shelves be stocked again?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

My hel, I have decided I better get a few boxes of the ammo calibers I need. Rifle bullets are almost non-existent on Walmart and other large retailers shelves right now. I bought a couple boxes of 30-06 bullets today in order to have enough to get through for a while. I'm tired of this ammo shortage. And prices are out the roof, when the hel will this BS end and prices drop somewhat, are there any projections on this? I mean .22 bullets were bad enough to watch disappear from the shelves, now the big calibers are becoming harder to find. I know I just had a thread like this but it's just getting more frustrating every day.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I Can't find 7MM Mag ANYWHERE! Luckily, I bought some to go to the range with before my elk hunt, guess the range is out..


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Uhhh its hunting season, they always get thinner this time of year. Smart people picked up a box of two of hunting ammo over the summer when it was around. I've seen every kind of ammo up for sale this past summer at one point or another. I just keep an eye out from time to time and pick up things I need occasionally when I see them in stock.

All I bought this year were reloading components: two bags of 7mm08 brass, some H4350 powder, two boxes of 120grn Ballistic Tips, 2 boxes of 140grn accubonds, two boxes of 160grn accubonds and a box of 240grn XTPs for my muzzleloaders. Plenty to last me till next summer or longer.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dallan hit it right on the head; seasonal demand is what is going on. No global or conspiratorial explanation needed. That is the nice thing with reloading is that a loader can make a few seasons with lots of practice from just one purchase.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Talked to a rep from Remington the other day he said they are running 24/7 and pumping out 6 million rounds of .22 and they still aren't even close to keeping up with demand!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

It's a conspiracy I tell ya, large organizations are hogging all the ammo. This link shows where 20 million rounds of .22 went, without ever hitting the open market!
http://www.nrablog.com/post/2013/05...rounds-of-22-for-Youth-Shooting-Programs.aspx


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

huntingbuddy said:


> Talked to a rep from Remington the other day he said they are running 24/7 and pumping out 6 million rounds of .22 and they still aren't even close to keeping up with demand!


Did he mention how much was in the recalled lots?

For those that don't know about the recall here's a link.
http://www.remington.com/en/pages/n...uct-notification-Remington22-Thunderbolt.aspx


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

You guys had better go clean out the walmart in Heber.Yesterday they had a bunch of 06, 300 win, 7MM, some 270, 270WSM and it seems like there was some 243 also.In fact you had better leave right now since they are open all night so that you can beat the crowds.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Uhhh its hunting season, they always get thinner this time of year. Smart people picked up a box of two of hunting ammo over the summer when it was around. I've seen every kind of ammo up for sale this past summer at one point or another. I just keep an eye out from time to time and pick up things I need occasionally when I see them in stock.
> 
> -DallanC


^ This.

Hunting calibers have been very available throughout the year, right up until Sept. when everyone remembers they are going to need bullets for killing stuff. 5.56 and .22 however have been scarce, but not impossible to find.

I can't really explain the reasoning behind hoarding .22 other than Newtown created a surge in buying ammo and magazines...the stores sold out, people started making huge profits selling it online or locally and now there are people out there that still think they can buy it all up and re-sell it for 2-3x the price. As long as people are buying .22 for $40+ a brick, people will be cleaning the shelves as soon as they are stocked. Not because they need or even intend to ever shoot that many rimfire bullets, but because they feel they can make a profit.

Get people to stop paying the unreasonable prices, and sure enough the ammo will begin to reappear on shelves. Don't pay their prices and let the scalpers get stuck with 1,000's of .22 ammo they can't dream of shooting themselves.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I was in Grand Junction Colorado last week and stopped into Sportsmans down there and this is what I saw (Notice they are stacked two deep). No shortage there and this pic is of one shelf, they had other brands and packs as well including the Remington and federal stuff. They had plenty of small boxes of CCI as well. So if you don't mind driving 4.5 hours head on down.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Walmart in Logan today has all the shelves full. Excepting .22lr lots of 7mm and .06
They even had some cheap 9mm


----------

